

Appsumo: Lifetime Mixpanel for $17 - thegoleffect
http://www.appsumo.com/?r=weXl&q=1

======
NginUS
Doesn't seem so bad until the purchase process ends in an error and all that's
accomplished is $17 is lost.

-

I hope they return my emails & resolve it.

EDIT:

+1 for AppSumo, <30 minutes support reply after midnight on a Monday
overnight.

